
Melatonin: the body's natural sleep-promoting hormone - NicoJuicy
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/02/melatonin-the-bodys-natural-sleep-promoting-hormone
======
nhkssol
I fully understand that a single experience doesn't equate to a full study,
but I've been using melatonin (as an adult) for 4 years without issue. What is
an issue is when I forget and am still awake at 1am.

~~~
jazoom
> ...for 4 years without issue. What is an issue is when I forget and am still
> awake at 1am.

Well, that's exactly the issue I would expect from long-term use. The body
tends not to bother manufacturing its own supply of something as much when
you're providing it from an external source. There are generally negative
feedback mechanisms in place. You might now be dependent on externally-
supplied melatonin.

~~~
nicolashahn
I'm in the same boat. It's definitely the case that I'm dependent, but it's
worth it when without it your body just decides regular sleep schedules are
for squares.

